# About engineers



## fatatug (Dec 12, 2016)

I want migrate to Australia as Chemical Engineer. However I hear that every two years chemical engineers take exam in order to work as chemical engineer in Australia. Is there any exam like this? If so please send me previous exam questions to me and please say what is the pass mark for this exam?


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

fatatug said:


> I want migrate to Australia as Chemical Engineer. However I hear that every two years chemical engineers take exam in order to work as chemical engineer in Australia. Is there any exam like this? If so please send me previous exam questions to me and please say what is the pass mark for this exam?


Your a bit confused. If you have a Eng.Chem degree from a recognised Unitversity, you can apply for membership to Engineers Australia (EA) the professional body covering all engineering disciplines. Then there is higher associations like The Australian and New Zealand Federation of Chemical Engineers.

Depending in what area you are working, there are then specific certifications that you may need. Like a pilot needs to be certified on every type of plane they fly. In Australia certain high risk and hazardous industries demand yearly or bi-yearly certification, examples are working in compressed combustible gases, chlorine production, off-shore oil, high pressure oxygen systems. But, generally, most Chem Eng here do not need a industry certificate. What area are you looking to work in, jobs for Chem Eng here is not so good these days, all the main production has been moved to asia. We are a country of importers. There are exceptions, oil and gas, some health and beauty, paints, agri-chem.


----------

